# Dead or Alive 2 Ultimate



## Cryozombie (Nov 5, 2004)

Team Ninja has revived the old DOA2 for Dreamcast and PS2 on the XBOX platform... and man have they suped it up.

Talk about a "realistic" fighting game experience... wow.

Visually stunning (and I am not just talking about the skimpy outfits on the fighters you can unlock) with vivid and highly interactive backgrounds... the most awesome portion of the game is the very realistic fight engine.

What do I mean by that you may ask?

Well... unlike so many other fighting games where you punch kick and block in combos... this game takes into account some timing issues as well, for not only blocking but countering and reversing opponents attacks... A well placed kick to the head can be skillfully sidesteped, captured and reversed into a wicked throw that can shatter the concrete with your opponents face. A well timed throw can be countered with a skillful reverse or good use of Ukemi (rolling skills)

Granted, some things are still very videogame "fake" like when "Russain Martial Arts" master Leon downs a fighter, mounts them and breaks their neck, if it doesnt deplete all their health they get back up and keep fighting... or when Old "Kung Fu" master GenFu tosses that pesky ninja girl in her bikini off the roof, and she falls 4 stories onto the roof of a taxicab and he leaps down only to have the fight continue... well... videogame. 

But man... of all the Fighting games I have played, this one really gets me going. I have watched the game in demo mode, and me and my friends sit around and go "OH MY GOD" and "OWWW!" and "HOLY CRUD, THAT CHICK JUST SMASHED THE CONCRETE WITH HIS HEAD" like we were watching UFC or somthing... its that easy to get lost in this game. 






That is an actuall gameplay screenshot... not a cutscene. Wow Graphics have come a long way since the days of the Atari 2600.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 5, 2004)

I liked DOA 3 myself.  Do you know if there are plans to supe that one up as well?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 5, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> I liked DOA 3 myself. Do you know if there are plans to supe that one up as well?


If you Unlock all the costumes for DOA2Ultimate and have a DOA3 save on your Xbox, it gives you a DOA3 addon.

I have both, and DOA2 for Dreamcast, and DOA for playstation (The xbox version of DOA1 is included with DOA2, but it has not been enhanced, and kinda sucks) and I feel with the improvements, DOA2Ultimate Plays even better than DOA3.  Plus, each char has between 8 and 20 choices of outfits, as opposed to the 4-6 in DOA3... but I hear the addon that you can unlock with DOA2ultimate adds a bunch of costumes for DOA3...


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 5, 2004)

I wished that Team Ninja would spend more time developing storyline and actuall creating none sterotype characters then the fighting engine, that engine is the only reason that game is any good, the story is horrable and the charactors are cookie-cutted sterotypes, but the fighting physics and engine is just wow


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 5, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> I wished that Team Ninja would spend more time developing storyline and actuall creating none sterotype characters then the fighting engine, that engine is the only reason that game is any good, the story is horrable and the charactors are cookie-cutted sterotypes, but the fighting physics and engine is just wow





Its a fighting game... what storyline do you need?



Two people kick each others... butts.  



Story "Mode" is decidedly weak in the DOA series, no doubt about that, but thats because Team Ninja put more work into the actual game, and less into cutscenes.  The cutscenes are not long enough to really develop the characters, but given the choice between cool movies or killer gameplay, Im gonna pick killer gameplay.  IMO The backstory is good in a fighter, but ultimately secondary.


As for the "Stereotype" of the Characters, yeah, that's pretty evident... The "Military Tough Guy" "Old Kung Fu Master" "Ninja Assassin" "Good Ninja" and "Bruce Lee Wannabe"  But what about the Opera Singer,  the Highscool Karate Club Champion, the Drunk Guy... Id say that there are some non-stereotypes as well.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 5, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> As for the "Stereotype" of the Characters, yeah, that's pretty evident... The "Military Tough Guy" "Old Kung Fu Master" "Ninja Assassin" "Good Ninja" and "Bruce Lee Wannabe"  But what about the Opera Singer,  the Highscool Karate Club Champion, the *Drunk Guy*... Id say that there are some non-stereotypes as well.



That one's always been my personal fav.


----------



## Venomstrike (Nov 6, 2004)

I own DOA 3 and I love that game. I was having second thoughts on whether or not I should buy DOA 2 Ultimate since I already have the third. According to your information, it seems that DOA 2 Ultimate plays even better than DOA 3 and has more content.

I think I'll definately be purchasing DOA 2 as soon as possible.


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 7, 2004)

Its not the fact that they dont have a story that i dont like its when they pretend to have a story that annoys me, if there not going to try at lest to have a story then they shouldnt even try, oh and i dont mind sterottypes when there good ones, like Sakura from streetfighter aplha, she is the greatest but is a well obviouse rip off of Ryu Ken Akuma and so on so on but at lest she has some 'life' in her and charizma, all i see in the DOA is Sterotypes and great boob physics i can name through um, Ninja, Load Annoying Black Guy(the only fighter i actually liked, um Zack or whatever generic name he had, i usally only played him in his most non gayed-non-bright and flashy clothing, whitch infact i think was some lime green overalls and lime green mohawk), Big-Boobed-Blone-haired-American,a chick Ninja, im just waiting for DOA to have a point, or atlest some kind of life to it


----------



## Marginal (Nov 10, 2004)

If only Team Ninja would take the time to put in something more comprehensive than a glofified janken game for their fighting engine. There's precious little strategy inherent in the design as is.


----------



## Adept (Nov 10, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> im just waiting for DOA to have a point, or atlest some kind of life to it


 The point is getting some mates together with some food and some beer over the weekend, and kicking each others virtual asses. As far as fun games for bashing go, the DOA series is king. Mostly because of the steep learning curve. You get the basics figured out in about ten minutes, and from there you can beat anyone with a touch of luck, unlike some fighting games where the guy who owns it has memorised all of the super-combos and just obliterates all of his newbie opposition.


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 10, 2004)

Ugh i cant stand button mashers, in whitch i think SC2 is the king of, DOA is fine for a group get togeather and the only thing fun with it then is throwing each other off buildings and such, anyhow most people know the basics of Street Fighter games cuz there about all the same control wise  and the controls for DOA are very simmular to the Tekken games and Vurtua Fighter, i need to pick up a Mortal Kombat game i havnt played a MK sence MK3 Ultimate for SNES


----------

